
Lies Startup Founders Tell You - patgenzler
https://medium.com/excitingrole/lies-startup-founders-tell-you-ab5fc3caf943
======
onion2k
_Sorry but 99% of startups fail because 99% of founders don’t know waht
they’re doing, which is why picking the right founders and team is most
important._

The implication of this is that most startups fail because the founders are
not capable. That assumes some sort of binary situation where a founder will
succeed or not depending on whether they're good enough. That's nonsense.
Startups are based on a long series of complex decisions where you fail if you
get something wrong (or two or three things wrong if you have decent funding),
and often the decisions have to be made based on very little information, very
quickly. The suggestion failing even after getting a lot right means you don't
know what you're doing is decidedly unfair.

A failure is an event, not a person.

